# Look what my husband asked for!!!



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I couldn't believe he picked this out of a book I have. It took a while to make, but it's done!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

oh my goodness that is awesome good job, I love it, your man did good asking for it , he will get lots of compliments...God Bless


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

OMG!! It's a work of art.. How long did that take to finish?? He's one lucky guy. Ciao for now..


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

W O W!! Fantastic work! You get an A+ from me! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! It's lovely..


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job! Is it a Kaffe Fassett design?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I keep reading that to knit for men, you need to pick the simplest, plainest, most boring patterns possible. That is obviously not true!

You did what I think is a near-perfect job of knitting that many-hued sweater!


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

that is a work of love for him


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a man secure in his man hood. What a good job.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

That had to take ages- what a good job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your man has style! Very, very nice!


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, it's a pattern from the book "Fair Isle Sweaters Simplified," by Philosophers Wool Company. They are from Canada and raise the sheep and make their own designs.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I think that is a man who has faith in his wife's talents and wants to show everyone who sees him wearing it that his wife is a pro! That sweater is beautiful and I would never even attempt that! You did a marvelous job and he will be the most handsome man in every crowd because his smile will tell everyone what a wonderfully gifted wife he has.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Super job! The sweater is gorgeous and looks great on your husband.


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually, the first picture is my husband, the last one is my son who loves the sweater and wants one too! I told him he'd have to wait a while. I'm burnt out.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

That is an amazing piece of work. Lots of love and care went into that sweater.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

OMG. That is amazing and it's cool that he asked for it. How long did it take?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He's got good taste. :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

That is simply amazing! What a wonderful job you did. Can you imagine the compliments he will get


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I worked on it for about 3 months.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Stunning you did awesome job how long did it take you to make it


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG that is amazing, what a work of art.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

That is true piece of art! Congratulations on a great work completed...


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Gee, you must love him, great job.


----------



## Lynney (Aug 21, 2013)

What wonderful work - your husband is lucky to have such a talented wife.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that must have taken some knitting, it looks fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW That looks fabulous. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

wow wonderfull job you've done yourself very proud and hes proud to wear it well done girl .these are very popular here in cornwall ,the more colourfull the better and sell for between £40 -£80gbps.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW! That is fabulous work, and it looks amazing on your husband :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats fantastic


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Omg . Wow. It's great. I would never attempt anything this complicated. :thumbup:


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

What an awesome jumper. Looks great on your husband and son. No wonder they love it. You did a great job knitting it.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

you sure made an awesome job of it. It looks lovely.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love it! lot of work there.


----------



## Juliet001 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's pretty amazing -way out of my league at this stage! Well done


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A fantastic piece of work....you Americans are the most patriotic people on earth, I think...


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Outstanding workmanship; happy sweater.


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

The sweater is beautiful! How did you get the stars on? Applique? You cut them out and sewed them on?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Good job,looks great.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

You've done an excellent job. I have the book and thought to make it. It would take the three month plus. 
Very patriotic, red, white and blue, he must feel he is treated like a star around the house, and much loved.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome sweater - you did a spectacular job of making it and it looks great on your husband!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

cathysmith97 said:


> The sweater is beautiful! How did you get the stars on? Applique? You cut them out and sewed them on?


I think it is called fair isles knitting.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW!! Love the pattern and colors. Your husband will enjoy wearing it I;m sure.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, I think that is a man who has faith in his wife's talents and wants to show everyone who sees him wearing it that his wife is a pro! That sweater is beautiful and I would never even attempt that! You did a marvelous job and he will be the most handsome man in every crowd because his smile will tell everyone what a wonderfully gifted wife he has.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:
Exactly!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The man has a very patriotic spirit and wears it well and you are an awesome knitter!!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

What a fantastic cardigan,you should be so proud of the great job you have done,bet your husband wears this with a lot of pride.....


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

wow. beautiful sweater


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is so beautiful. He is a very lucky guy.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

omg that is a fantastic job you did bet hubby is pleased as punce


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW! You must really love him,that looks so complicated.Bless you for all that work,I am amazed!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent job! Such a nice sweater. My husband would never be that adventuresome. He would be the plain sweater kind of guy.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

That is absolutely fabulous! Well done!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow what a fantastic job. Your husband obviously wants to show off your talents, way to go.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Your sweater is absolutely beautuful!!!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!! Fantastic design and outstanding work! Congrats on a job well done!!


----------



## renobea (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice job. Congratulations. I am working on a fair isle cardigan for myself. I hope it turns out that nice.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Certainly a star of the show........gorgeous sweater and lucky him!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

certainly is stunning!! :-D


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing...this looks like a Philosopher's Wool sweater from their Fairisle book. You certainly won't lose him in a crowd. lol


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Doxiex2 (Jul 28, 2013)

WOW! Awesome.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW! A lot of work and a lot of love!!


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

that is absolutely beautiful knitting.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I love this! I would make it for myself if I could.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a beautiful token of love I am sure he will wear it with pride


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

Peoline said:


> You've done an excellent job. I have the book and thought to make it. It would take the three month plus.
> Very patriotic, red, white and blue, he must feel he is treated like a star around the house, and much loved.


If you decide to make one, I would suggest purchasing the yarn from them. It is wonderful and very reasonable.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome! I assume he is the model. Nice! ;-)


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful.That must have taken ages to make.


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

apette said:


> Amazing...this looks like a Philosopher's Wool sweater from their Fairisle book. You certainly won't lose him in a crowd. lol


Yes, I met them at a fibre fair and bought the book and wool for my own sweater (different pattern). DH got jealous and wanted one too. I finally broke down and bought the yarn for his but it sat for 18 months before I started. Finally got up the nerve to do it. Had to make my own color chart b/c they only give suggestions. I did get close to one in the book. Thanks


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome job! Guess he'll have to build you a new house to top that fantastic sweater.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you say that a man's sweater is beautiful??? Your knitting is amazing!!!!
Molly


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, looks like that was allot of work, you did a great job and it looks good on him.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job, and it fits perfectly! Good for him to pick out something he liked! My husband is always so hot the sweaters I've knit for him just sit in a drawer! My son's a hottie too - so I knit sweaters for myself because I'm always cold!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW. Impressive knitting.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Good for him! I love the sweater. He will get lots of compliments. My hubby has flag suspenders and everywhere he goes, people compliment him on them. Great job of knitting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome knitting :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow..that is stunning! Great job!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

He has very good taste, and you are obviously a very talented knitter!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

It is easy to see how much work went into the making of that sweater. Maybe one of the reasons your DH picked that pattern was to show off your talents. You definitely are talented. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

What fun. It's beautiful. All my husband likes are plain dark colors.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Speechless. Amazed. This is the most amazing knitted item I have ever seen! Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have seen that sweater up close and it is gorgeous. Philosopher's wool has wonderful patterns and yarn. The sweaters aren't easy but doable and well worth the effort. Congrats to both you and your husband.


----------



## ChrisCA (May 15, 2013)

What a handsome sweater. Great knitting!
Chris


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Mary'smom (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree with DonnieK!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! That was quite a project, and you did a great job!
But I'm not showing my husband any books!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Well he will certainly stand out in a crowd of boring, dark colored, cardigan wearing friends! Good for him, and great work by you!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Now he can honestly say he's your star.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

What a fabulous festive sweater! Looks great on him too! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

A great walking advertisement of your all star talent


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

A true patriot! The sweater is just amazing and you did a beautiful job making it for him. Bravo.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful. You did a great job. The sweater looks great on your husband.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh what a job that was! I'll bet you had a million ends to darn in. That's what I hate and try to do them as I go along.


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

WOW! It is beautiful and your husband will definitely be showing his American pride wearing it.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing! Fabulous work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations to you!! Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh! The work involved with that!!!
What a beautiful job you did! I love it!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Awesome knitting!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

He's obviously an individualist. Lovely knitting on your part. He's all set for the 4th of July.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sure when you say "it took a while" , that is an understatement. The sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Awesome! That is one stunning, HAPPY sweater. I love it! Does your husband smile when he wears it?


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow .. you did excellent job and your man is exceptional, usually they are picky


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

M30Knitting said:


> I couldn't believe he picked this out of a book I have. It took a while to make, but it's done!


Awhile ??! Total life career if I had tried! You are amazing and your DH must be too to appreciate what you can do!!! By far the best star knitting pattern I have ever seen.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

That is brilliant - LOVE the colours


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a fabulous sweater and what a talented knitter. You did a beautiful job knitting that and it looks great on your DH.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! What a work of love.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am just breathless with awe! What a gorgeous sweater, and you did such a superb job on it. Wow! Applause! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hazel


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Think I would swap husbands!! It's looks good on him. Well done.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, well done. I know I'd be borrowing it even if it was a little big for me.
ellie


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

carrottop71 said:


> That's a man secure in his man hood. What a good job.


I agree! lol You made an awesome sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

You did a great job. He should be very proud to wear it.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

YAY for you for doing such a great job making it and YAY for him for not wanting the usual boring man's sweater. He will surely get many compliments on it!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's beautiful work. Bravo.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love it, well done indeed .


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful, you are so talented and your husband knows it, love the colors.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Boy! you must love him a lot. That is an awesome sweater and you did a fantastic job. Now hit him up for something really special for Christmas.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very well done! He will surely wear it with much pride!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I hope your husband knows that this sweater that YOU made for him is an expression of just how much you love him.

Otherwise, I can't think of any man in my life (besides my 2 sons) that would be worth all the time and patience it took to make this beautiful sweater.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! You must have a very "bold" husband. Good for him and you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is awesome! Well done!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Love it and he has good taste and a wife who can do a great job knitting well done hope it will wear it a lot.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG how did you ever have the courage to knit that!!!!!!!!!!!!! such a great job too.


----------



## dorisb (Jun 19, 2013)

You must really love him. A gift of love, and appreation. doris


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome knitting! you are very talented!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, that must have taken ages-- can I have it when he's done with it please


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Great job! I was surprised to see it, though. I expected something in one color or with a plainer motif. I like it & he must have lots of faith in your ability. It doesn't look easy. Fantastic artwork!


----------



## Brynhatch (Aug 28, 2013)

Fantastic, but why did you ask him? Perhaps a simple cable slipover might have been easier !!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Glorious


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

And I bet he will be wearing that with soooo much pride. Fantastic!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

M30Knitting said:


> Thanks, it's a pattern from the book "Fair Isle Sweaters Simplified," by Philosophers Wool Company. They are from Canada and raise the sheep and make their own designs.


Well, M30Knitting, you have a wonderful husband.

Love the name "Philosopher's Wool". I wonder if there's any connection to "Philosopher's Stone"????

AND, you're probably wonderful yourself.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

excellent work.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful! So nice for you to have a man that appreciates your knitting! So nice for him to have you to knit for him! )


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

That is so cool! You did an awesome job! Lucky guy!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome sweater! It looks great on your husband!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice job and nice choice!


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Obviously the man's a STAR and so is your knitting.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job! Lovely sweater.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Whoo-hoo! That is marvelous!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job... Gorgeous sweater.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

A work of art, indeed! You certainly did a wonderful job on that . . . quite a LOT of work on that! It's a great sweater.


----------



## _lovable70 (Oct 26, 2012)

What an intricate, lively and original take on Fair Isle! Only a very advanced, superior knitter like yourself would even agree to execute this pattern. It's fabulous!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

M30Knitting said:


> I couldn't believe he picked this out of a book I have. It took a while to make, but it's done!


I love it. You did a great job..Kudos. I know if my husband seen this he would want one.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

M30Knitting said:


> I couldn't believe he picked this out of a book I have. It took a while to make, but it's done!


A true work of art! Fits great too!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Patience is a virtue. Your work is beautiful and I know your husband will wear it with love and pride.


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

No ends to weave in. I work one color in before the end of the row, and knit out the old color for about 8 stitches. Learned that technique from the book.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

What an undertaking! You did a marvelous job! My husband wears anything I make for him and seems happy to do it too!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

What an undertaking! You did a marvelous job! My husband wears anything I make for him and seems happy to do it too!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

What an undertaking! You did a marvelous job! My husband wears anything I make for him and seems happy to do it too!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Simply stunning! What a talent you have. Fair isle is a dream I have but not brave enough to try.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful work. Well done!


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

OH MY how beautiful. Such wonderful work you did on that sweater. Congratulations. :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, and beautiful knitting.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great job! You must love that man a LOT! :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

M30Knitting said:


> I couldn't believe he picked this out of a book I have. It took a while to make, but it's done!


Love it - great work, but if my husband asked me for it I would have to say "in your dreams". You are so talented. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a hard job must have made it for him out of love. It is really a work of art.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

AWESOME JOB!!! You can make ANYTHING if you can knit that!!! Glad you could do it for him!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, can't imagine the work this took, but I love it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a fabulous job. Hubie wear it in good health.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work! Such a gorgeous sweater!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW !!! you are so talented. It looks fabulous


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

What a star !!!
What a labour of love
Well done both of you


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fantastic Company/ Farm/ Love hubbie's sweater. Joan 8060


M30Knitting said:


> Thanks, it's a pattern from the book "Fair Isle Sweaters Simplified," by Philosophers Wool Company. They are from Canada and raise the sheep and make their own designs.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Impressive work, neighbor. I'll be watching for him when I visit your fair city. Tell him not to be surprised when I stop him for a better look. BTW, I like your LYS. I always give them some of my money.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Truly awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

labor of love.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Bravo to both of you!!! He's lucky he isn't married to me...
he'd be lucky to get a scarf or washcloth, lol!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Incredible. Simple incredible.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wow whaat a work of love and art


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, wow! I just love it! Good choice from him, fabulous work from you!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Wow- you must be soooo pleased as well as your hubby, looks like a lot of work , great job !


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely sensational!!!!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a wonderful sweater!! Your DH looks great in it, too. It fits perfectly! Well done!


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

Great job and I love the sweater!! I think my dad would have liked that. He loved bright colors and he liked things that were a bit different. Love it!!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Great knitting. I bet your husband is one patriot guy!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

That's awesome! Bravo,


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Connie W said:


> Impressive work, neighbor. I'll be watching for him when I visit your fair city. Tell him not to be surprised when I stop him for a better look. BTW, I like your LYS. I always give them some of my money.


What a great post, Connie W, I will be visiting family in Saratoga this fall and I too, will be on the lookout for him in that great sweater.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

and it's beautiful!


----------



## Maggie Crawford (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow!! Great job!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, we'll see him coming down the street! Looks like a lot of 'knitting' work - you done good!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it!! Beautiful color work :thumbup:


----------

